# Mods, Mods And More Mods



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Lots of great upgrades going on to the 23RS. I finally got sick of the smoke alarm going off so I vented the range exhaust hood to the outside. Pretty simple just take your time and measure twice and cut once. I was also tired of the worthless bathroom faucet that you couldn't get your hands under to wash so it got replaced with a high-rise faucet that I found on clearance at Lowes for $38. I replaced the 12v battery with two 6v golf cart batteries. Installed a small 400 watt inverter to power the new 24 inch LCD TV and other small items. To ensure the batteries stay topped off I'm living on sunshine with my new 80 watt solar panels. Simple pleasures!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Paul said:


> Lots of great upgrades going on to the 23RS. I finally got sick of the smoke alarm going off so I vented the range exhaust hood to the outside. Pretty simple just take your time and measure twice and cut once. I was also tired of the worthless bathroom faucet that you couldn't get your hands under to wash so it got replaced with a high-rise faucet that I found on clearance at Lowes for $38. I replaced the 12v battery with two 6v golf cart batteries. Installed a small 400 watt inverter to power the new 24 inch LCD TV and other small items. To ensure the batteries stay topped off I'm living on sunshine with my new 80 watt solar panels. Simple pleasures!


All great Mods! I am jealous, I look outside and all I see are 6 foot snow banks all around. I usually begin modding in March to get ready for the upcoming season, not so this year. Way too cold and frozen out there!

DAN


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In our case, there is a stud in the wall directly behind the range hood in our 250RS so adding the vent can't happen. We have found that a sandwich size zip lock bag fits perfectly over our smoke detector. We put on the bag when cooking and remove it afterwards.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Paul said:


>


Now if only you could get rid of the bugs!







At least they are well trained.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just tell my wife to go cook outside...and bring me a beer while she's at it. ....yea right.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just tell my wife to go cook outside...and bring me a beer while she's at it. ....yea right.


You might have said it, but I'll bet she didn't do it....


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

I have been wanting to vent outside too, biscuits and waving towels first thing in the morning isn't worth a flip! I was looking ot the new line of Terrain and noticed the cabinet above the fridge. Any input on that? My TT does not have that and of course now I want it now. The other thought, direction, advice... The seat at the table closest to the back has no compartment door due to the step so you lift the cushion to access the compartment. Has anyone put a door through the wall for outside access? Should I even entertain that idea? Paul, I also changed to two 6 volt batteries and it realy made a difference in dry camping. I cheated, I bought a little generator from Home Depot to top of the batteries. My 210 can get a little cramped from time to time but the more spots I find for storage the better except for my poor Jeep.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

robertized said:


> I have been wanting to vent outside too, biscuits and waving towels first thing in the morning isn't worth a flip! I was looking ot the new line of Terrain and noticed the cabinet above the fridge. Any input on that? My TT does not have that and of course now I want it now. The other thought, direction, advice... The seat at the table closest to the back has no compartment door due to the step so you lift the cushion to access the compartment. Has anyone put a door through the wall for outside access? Should I even entertain that idea? Paul, I also changed to two 6 volt batteries and it realy made a difference in dry camping. I cheated, I bought a little generator from Home Depot to top of the batteries. My 210 can get a little cramped from time to time but the more spots I find for storage the better except for my poor Jeep.


I agree with you that the storage area underneath the back seat of the dinette area would make great additional outside storage. One of the projects on my list for this spring is to install one; here is where I have been looking at some of the doors available. Good Luck.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=rv%20baggage%20doors&clk_rvr_id=597801837490&adpos=%7Badposition%7D&MT_ID=8&crlp=%7Bcreative%7D_2416792&geo_id=10232&keyword=rv+baggage+doors&crdt=0
[/quote]

Oh no. Now i have another seed planted in my head.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

2011 210RS said:


> I have been wanting to vent outside too, biscuits and waving towels first thing in the morning isn't worth a flip! I was looking ot the new line of Terrain and noticed the cabinet above the fridge. Any input on that? My TT does not have that and of course now I want it now. The other thought, direction, advice... The seat at the table closest to the back has no compartment door due to the step so you lift the cushion to access the compartment. Has anyone put a door through the wall for outside access? Should I even entertain that idea? Paul, I also changed to two 6 volt batteries and it realy made a difference in dry camping. I cheated, I bought a little generator from Home Depot to top of the batteries. My 210 can get a little cramped from time to time but the more spots I find for storage the better except for my poor Jeep.


I finally got to test out the Solar & golf cart battery mod and ended up bringing my generator home. I can't run the microwave or the AC but I can watch the News and have a cup of coffee in the morning. The GoPower 80 Watt panels worked like a champ and kept the batteries charged within a couple of hours at a battery level of 50%. For the price of the generator you probably could have gotten the solar panels and not have to listen to the thing. Hind sight is always 20/20.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> In our case, there is a stud in the wall directly behind the range hood in our 250RS so adding the vent can't happen. We have found that a sandwich size zip lock bag fits perfectly over our smoke detector. We put on the bag when cooking and remove it afterwards.


I would be happy if my only issue was a stud behind the range hood. That's easy enough to cut through and reinforce the opening with some framing. What I can't work around is the window that Keystone put behind the stove that extends to the middle of the stove. They must have gotten a real deal on a trainload of those windows.


----------

